# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  ΤΡΟΜΟΣ

## Zelda215

Καλημερα παιδια!! Ειχε κανενας σαν παρενεργεια απο αντικαταθλιπτικο αισθημα τρομου; δηλ να ξυπνας φυσιολογικα κ ξαφνικα να φοβασαι πολυ χωρις λογο

----------


## akis1

μπορεί να συμβεί.. σε αυτή την περίπτωση αν είναι έντονος ο φόβος και γίνετε όλο και χειρότερα πρέπει να σταματήσει η χορήγηση του φαρμάκου...!

προσοχή: Σε καμια περίπτωση δεν σταματάμε την αγωγή από μονη μας...!

----------


## Zelda215

Ειμαι στη 17η μερα της αγωγης με ζολοφτ 50mg..η αληθεια ειναι οτι εχει αυξησει τα παντα...αγχος..ταραχη...φοβο.. .παιρνω κ ενα λεξοτανιλ των 1.5 καθε μεσημερι...αλλα αυτο με τον φοβο δν το χω συνεχεια...σημερα ξυπνησα με λιγοτερο αγχος αλλα λιγο παραπανω φοβο...

----------


## boo

το εχω παρει 2 φορες για ενα μηνα καθε φορα περιπου.σε εμενα ηταν αποτελεσματικο προς την καταθλιψη και τα συναισθηματα.απλα ξυπνουσα με 110-120 παλμους καθε μερα.γι αυτο συνηθως στην αρχη δινουν παραλληλα και ενα αγχολυτικο για να φευγει αυτη η ενταση.

----------


## Zelda215

Ποσο καιρο σου κρατησαν οι παρενεργειες; κ σε ποσο καιρο ειδες βελτιωση;

----------


## akis1

> Ειμαι στη 17η μερα της αγωγης με ζολοφτ 50mg..η αληθεια ειναι οτι εχει αυξησει τα παντα...αγχος..ταραχη...φοβο.. .παιρνω κ ενα λεξοτανιλ των 1.5 καθε μεσημερι...αλλα αυτο με τον φοβο δν το χω συνεχεια...σημερα ξυπνησα με λιγοτερο αγχος αλλα λιγο παραπανω φοβο...


ο γιατρος τι λεεi; γιατι και εγω με ladose που το πηρα για ενα χρονο θυμαμαι πολυ καλα οτι απο της 15μερες αρχισα χωρις λογο να φοβαμαι..... παρολαυτα το επερνα... ενα ολοκληρο χρονο και το εκοψα πολυ ευκολα μετα χωρις προβλημα... φυσικα δεν περιμενα απο τον γιατρο να μου πει τι θα κανω.... γνωριζω και μονος μου τον τροπο διακοπης... τωρα δεν περνω καπια αγωγη.... μονο xanax 0.25 μια φορα την ημερα εδω και 2 χρονια καθημερινα..... αυτο ειναι το φαρμακο που μου φτιαχνει την διαθεση εμενα...! κανονικα δεν πρεπει να το περνουμε για τοσο μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα... αλλα αφου ο γιατρος μου λεει οτι ειναι ασφαλες γιατι οχι........ για την περιπτωση μου αυτο... σε αλλες περιπτωσης μπορει να μην ειναι ασφαλες...

----------


## Zelda215

Η γιατρος μου λεει να σταματησω να αγχωνομαι κ να διαβαζω οτιδηποτε κυκλοφορει στο ιντερνετ κ να αφησω το χαπι να κανει τη δουλεια του...χαχα....κ εγω δν το κοβω κανω υπομονη να δω στο μηνα τι θα γινει...με το λεξοτανιλ παντως ηρεμω...κ θελει να μου αυξησει κ τη δοση στα 100mg

----------


## akis1

> Η γιατρος μου λεει να σταματησω να αγχωνομαι κ να διαβαζω οτιδηποτε κυκλοφορει στο ιντερνετ κ να αφησω το χαπι να κανει τη δουλεια του...χαχα....κ εγω δν το κοβω κανω υπομονη να δω στο μηνα τι θα γινει...με το λεξοτανιλ παντως ηρεμω...κ θελει να μου αυξησει κ τη δοση στα 100mg


εγω στην γιατρο μου που παω ηθελε να μου γραψει καπιο αντικαταθλιπτικο ξανα.. και λεω ευχαριστω δεν θα παρω θα παρω την κανναβη μου...! καλα μου λεει κανε κανναβη και ελα μετα πες μου οτι εγινες χαλια....! και η πλακα ειναι μολις με ειδε μετα απο καιρο δεν πιστευε οτι απο την φαρμακευτικη κανναβη ξεπερασα της κρισης πανικου και το ανχος.... πλεον δεν περνω κανναβη.... αλλα ειμαι καλα...! το μονο που θελω ειναι το μισο xanax στην ημερα μου...! γιατι δεν ξερω.... απλα μου εχει γινει εθισμος..? δεν εχω ιδεα αν δεν το παρω απλα νιοθω κουρασμενος και ζαλιζομαι.. καπια στιγμη θα το κοψω προς το παρων δεν θελω.. γιατι με βοηθαει να ειμαι μεσα μεσα στην τρελη χαρα...! το μοναδικο ηρεμιστικο που μου δινει ενεργεια... και η γιατρος γελαει με την κατασταση μου.... απο καναβη μου λεει πηγες ξανα στο xanax... και τωρα μου λεει ξεκινα ξανα κανναβη και κοψε το xanax.... και εγω δεν μπορω να κοψω μισο χαπακι.... ειναι τρελο....

----------


## Zelda215

Μισο χαπακι αλλα ειναι τρελα εθιστικα...κ εγω φοβομουν να παρω για να μην εθιστω..αλλα το λεξοτανιλ στην αρχη χρειαζεται κ ποσο μαλλον σε εμενα που επαθα κ αγοραφοβια στα καλα καθουμενα κ χωρις αυτο δν βγαινω εξω....

----------


## Αποστολια

> Μισο χαπακι αλλα ειναι τρελα εθιστικα...κ εγω φοβομουν να παρω για να μην εθιστω..αλλα το λεξοτανιλ στην αρχη χρειαζεται κ ποσο μαλλον σε εμενα που επαθα κ αγοραφοβια στα καλα καθουμενα κ χωρις αυτο δν βγαινω εξω....


Zelda στην αρχή της θεραπείας με οποιοδήποτε αντικαταθλιπτικο ολα είναι πολύ πιο εντονα.φοβος άγχος κατάθλιψη ταχυκαρδιες όλα χτυπανε κοκκινο.κάνε υπομονη λιγο καιρό ακόμη μέχρι το φάρμακο να ξεκινησει να κανει την δουλεια του.εγω χρειαστηκα δυο μήνες περίπου για να ηρεμησω.οπότε μην αγχώνεσαι και μη διαβάζεις ότι κυκλοφορεί στο ίντερνετ που σου είπε και η γιατρός σου.το θετικό είναι ότι εφοσον ζήτησες βοήθεια και ακολουθείς πίστα την αγωγη σου όλα θα πάνε κατ' ευχην.

----------


## Zelda215

Αποστολια μακαρι...αυτο περιμενω πως κ πως..με φρικαρει το γεγονος οτι δν μπορω ουτε εξω να βγω γτ με πιανει ζαλη τρεμουλο κ ολα τα συναφη..

----------


## Αποστολια

> Αποστολια μακαρι...αυτο περιμενω πως κ πως..με φρικαρει το γεγονος οτι δν μπορω ουτε εξω να βγω γτ με πιανει ζαλη τρεμουλο κ ολα τα συναφη..


Όσοι το έχουν περάσει σε καταλαβαινουν απόλυτα. Λιγηηηη υπομονη ακόμη.ολα καλά θα πάνε.

----------


## Zelda215

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## akis1

> Αποστολια μακαρι...αυτο περιμενω πως κ πως..με φρικαρει το γεγονος οτι δν μπορω ουτε εξω να βγω γτ με πιανει ζαλη τρεμουλο κ ολα τα συναφη..


πριν παρεις το zoloft ειχες αυτα???

----------


## Zelda215

Aκη κρισεις πανικου ειχα πολυ εντονες κ για το εξω ναι με ειχε πιασει μια φοβια επειδη ομως ενιωθα πολυ ατονη με αποτελεσμα να βγαινω φοβισμενη κ μερικες φορες να παθαινω κ κριση πανικου...με το ζολοφτ αυτα επιδεινωθηκαν πολυ...αλλα σιγα σιγα παρατηρω οτι μειωνονται οι παρενεργειες...τωρα η φοβια για το εξω υπαρχει ακομα αλλα το παλευω...πιστευω σιγα σιγα να κανει πληρη δραση κ να μαι τελειως καλα!

----------


## akis1

> Aκη κρισεις πανικου ειχα πολυ εντονες κ για το εξω ναι με ειχε πιασει μια φοβια επειδη ομως ενιωθα πολυ ατονη με αποτελεσμα να βγαινω φοβισμενη κ μερικες φορες να παθαινω κ κριση πανικου...με το ζολοφτ αυτα επιδεινωθηκαν πολυ...αλλα σιγα σιγα παρατηρω οτι μειωνονται οι παρενεργειες...τωρα η φοβια για το εξω υπαρχει ακομα αλλα το παλευω...πιστευω σιγα σιγα να κανει πληρη δραση κ να μαι τελειως καλα!


καταλαβα... ξερω πολυ καλα απο κρισης πανικου.... της ξεπερασα πλεον.... τωρα απλα εχω διαφορα περιεργα απο ζαλαδες και αδυναμια στα χερια και ο γιατρος μου λεει να παρω αντιψυχοσικα.... χαχαχα δηλαδη με λιγα λογια οτι να ναι..... δεν εχω ανχος ειμαι καλα... το μονο που εχω ειναι σπασμοι... δηλαδη παω να φαω και τρεμουν τα χερια μου οχι εσωτερικο τρεμουλο... μιλαμε για κανονικους σπασμους μια φορα νομιζαν οτι επαθα επιλιψια... ενω ημουν μια χαρα.... αυτο το πραγμα το εχω 1.5 χρονο τωρα.... ολο λεω να παρω σε καποιο νευρολογο... αλλα δεν εχω παει... πριν 1 χρονο ειχα παει να κανω μαγνιτικη... και αφου ηταν ολα καλα δεν το εψαξα περισσοτερο... αλλα βλεπω οτι τωρα με την ζεστη κλπ αρχισα να εχω πιο πολυ σπασμους... δεν εχω ιδεα τι ειναι αυτο το πραγμα.... παντως ειναι σπαστικο... αυτο θυμαμαι καλα οτι ξεκινησε οταν εκοψα σταδιακα πριν 1.5 χρονο το cipralex.. αντικαταθλιπτικο... και ειναι λες και ακομα περναω στερητικα απο αυτο το φαρμακο.... η μαλλον χειροτερα μου αφησε μονιμο νευρολογικο προβλημα..... αυτο που παλευω τωρα ειναι να σταματησω το xanax... ωστε να παρω φαρμακευτικη κανναβη... ηταν το μοναδικο πραγμα που με εκανε ενα νορμαλ ατομο... χωρις ανχος... μου εδιωξε ολες της φοβιες και ειχα φοβερη διαθεση.... τωρα ειμαι χαλια και δεν μπορω να παρω ουτε καν cbd..... εξαιτιας του xanax...... γιατι μου προκαλει εντονες ζαλαδες.... δεν παλευετε αυτο...... αν δω οτι δεν αλλαζει τιποτα στην τελικη να δοκιμασω καποιο αντικαταθλιπτικο.... αλλα δεν νομιζω να πεσω ξανα στα φαρμακα....

----------


## Zelda215

Ειναι σπαστικο το ξερω...κ εγω ειχα τρεμουλο σαν παρενεργεια κ με φρικαρε...πως αντεχεις εσυ δν ξερω? Εδω κατι ψιλοζαλαδες εχω κ κρατιεμαι να μην παρω σβαρνα τους γιατρους παλι....το καλοκαιρι ειναι δυσκολη εποχη για μας δυστυχως....αν κ περισυ ημουν τελεια φετος μας τα χαλασε....δες το παντως μην το αφηνεις..

----------


## akis1

> Ειναι σπαστικο το ξερω...κ εγω ειχα τρεμουλο σαν παρενεργεια κ με φρικαρε...πως αντεχεις εσυ δν ξερω? Εδω κατι ψιλοζαλαδες εχω κ κρατιεμαι να μην παρω σβαρνα τους γιατρους παλι....το καλοκαιρι ειναι δυσκολη εποχη για μας δυστυχως....αν κ περισυ ημουν τελεια φετος μας τα χαλασε....δες το παντως μην το αφηνεις..


τα παντα αντεχω... χαχα

κανω ακριβως οτι προκαλει ανχος για να ξεπερασω το ανχος.... δηλαδη πινω 6 espresso την ημερα για να εχω ανχος... ετσι εφτασα στο σημειο να ξεπερασω της κρισης πανικου....! ειναι λιγο τρελο ετσι? :p 

πήγαινα σε μαγαζιά που έχουνε πολύ κόσμο και σε συναυλίες... πίνοντας energy drink για να προκαλέσω την κρίση πανικού και όντως πάθαινα τρελες κρίσης πανικού...... πλέον όμως με αυτή την δίκια μου ηλίθια τεχνική δεν έχω κρίσης πανικού χαχαχαα

----------


## Zelda215

Χαρα στο κουραγιο σου!!!

----------


## akis1

> Χαρα στο κουραγιο σου!!!


μην περιμενεις απο κανενα φαρμακο να κανει θαυματα... κανε ακριβως οτι φοβασαι να κανεις.....

----------


## akis1

επισης βοηθαει πολυ στην χαλαρωση τα brainwaves delta 1.5Hz μπορεις να ακουσεις αυτο εδω με earphones/headphones

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzzrdGaqjkY

----------

